# Recommendations for Sofia Gubaidulina?



## donjumble (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi everyone, long time lurker but I finally started an account so I can ask questions of my own. I have been curious about Gubaidulina since encountering her lovely piece Quasi Hoquetus but haven't delved in too deeply yet. Does anyone have recommendations for nice recordings of her work? At the moment the only thing I've got is a recording by Gidon Kramer of Offertorium and Hommage to T.S. Eliot. Thanks in advance


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Canticle Of The Sun on ECM

String quartets 1-4 on Supraphon

Symphony in 12 Movements on Chandos


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Haven't heard Gubaidulina's Quasi Hoquetus until now. What a delightful piece of music!

She is very prolific in chamber music, which I like very much. Her orchestral works are wonderful too. They have a truly fantastic sound world. However, I'm drawn mostly towards her concertante works. Apart from "Offertorium", I wholeheartedly recommend the followings,

"In Tempus Praesens", concerto for violin and orchestra
"Introitus", concerto for piano and chamber orchestra
"Fachwerk", concerto for bayan, percussion and strings
"Sieben Worte" for cello, bayan, and strings
Concerto for viola and orchestra


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

I've got this one in my wishlist. Might be the same one *starthrower* mentioned above ^.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Gubaidulina's music is so rewarding.

I bought this 2 CD set about 5 years ago and listen to it fairly regularly. I'm quite a fan of the Canadian 'Quatuor Molinari' and I would also recommend their Schnittke recordings.

This set also has piano quintet, string trio, Rejoice and Reflections On The Theme B-A-C-H.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

A firm favourite of mine is Gubaidulina's "Lyre Of Orpheus'


----------



## donjumble (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you! I picked this one up, I've got Molinari's Kurtag recordings as well and they're amazing.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

donjumble said:


> Thank you! I picked this one up, I've got Molinari's Kurtag recordings as well and they're amazing.


Yes, I have the Kurtag too by the Molinar,i and also the Keller Quartet. There's quite a lot of good recordings out there of this sort of music (whatever that might be!).


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I adore Gubaidulina's music. Some very good recommendations already in this thread! I'd add her *Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings*:






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If you can find it, there is (was) a Philips CD containing _Jetzt immer Schnee_ and _Perception _by the Netherlands Chamber Choir and the Schönberg Ensemble under Reinbert de Leeuw. That was my introduction to this wonderful composer, and I still love it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lyre Of Orpheus is paired with Canticle on the ECM CD.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Her *Quintet for Piano, Two Violins, Viola and Violoncello* is great too. This album's worth every penny. Available for streaming too and so on.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2021)




----------

